# Full wheel or face only



## 46philh (Jan 17, 2018)

Getting new car protection and cannot decide if worth the extra £100 to have the full wheels done ?

The car is a Seat Leon ST

Carbon collective...
Wheels Face Only Coated £50 
or 
Wheels Removed, Arches and Full Wheels Coating £150

These are the alloys...









What wheel brush would be best to use on these ?


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

It depends on how you think you will be able to maintain the wheel really. I only take the wheels off once a year at the end of summer to do a full decon to prepare the car for winter for example, but then I use a small EZ brush like this https://amzn.to/2IWwabA to get into the barrel of the wheel effectively with every wash.

Wheel woolies are also great for getting right to the back of the wheel https://amzn.to/2ITMJEO


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

With wheels like that I'd suggest getting the whole wheels done as you might struggle with getting at all of the barrels during a maintenance wash.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Personally, for the sake of £100 I'd get the lot done. 
Wheel woolies or EZ detail brushes would get in behind the spokes to help keep them clean.
Alternatively, the product is only £19.95...I'd consider doing it myself :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's the back of the wheels where the finish will start to fail first. I'd get the whole wheel done, since getting to the back of those spokes will be really tricky due to the design.


----------



## 46philh (Jan 17, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> Personally, for the sake of £100 I'd get the lot done.
> Wheel woolies or EZ detail brushes would get in behind the spokes to help keep them clean.
> Alternatively, the product is only £19.95...I'd consider doing it myself :thumb:


Other option would be one wheel at time putting on a space saver on. Might have to do that in the future but might as well get all detailing done at once.


----------



## 46philh (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated. I will got for the full wheel, going over what I wanted to spend but sounds like the best option.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Given the intricate wheel design I'd recommend coating the complete wheel.

cheers

Chris


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I would definitely do the entire wheel or just do it yourself. Not a big job if you hsve a bit of time to spare


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

What coating do they use, how long does it last, my fried just got a new tiguian and he payed for some sort of coating that they say has a lifetime warranty.

I dont know what it was but i know a few people on here have not been impressed by supaguard before


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> What coating do they use, how long does it last, my fried just got a new tiguian and he payed for some sort of coating that they say has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> I dont know what it was but i know a few people on here have not been impressed by supaguard before


He mentioned Carbon Collective in his post :speechles


----------

